# mk6 and mk7 Jetta 1.4t same or different downpipe?



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello,

I noticed they make a 2.5" catless downpipe for the mk7 Jetta 1.4t, I have a mk6 and was wondering if the downpipe is the same for both?

I know the turbo inlet looks different with the mk7 models, but couldn't tell as far as the downpipe.

Thank you!


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Anybody at all?


----------



## thatstockgli (Jul 15, 2020)

I believe they use different turbos on Mk7's than they do on the Mk6, so I doubt the downpipe would fit sadly


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

This ended up getting sent to my email today and looks like they use the same downpipe.








CTS Turbo MK6/MK7 Jetta SE 1.4T, MK7 Golf 1.4T 3" Downpipe for EA211 engines - CTS TURBO


We are proud to release the new CTS Turbo Stainless Steel 3″ downpipe for the MK6/MK7 Jetta 1.4T and MK7 MQB Golf 1.4T with EA211 Gen1 and Gen2 engines. Unfortunately, the factory downpipe that comes as standard equipment in your car was designed for anything but performance. The factory...




www.ctsturbo.com


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Catless too, exactly what I wanted 😁


----------



## thatstockgli (Jul 15, 2020)

PTag said:


> This ended up getting sent to my email today and looks like they use the same downpipe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's really interesting actually, glad you figured it out haha


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Yea that made my day lol


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

If anyone wants to close this they can, the answer was found, thanks.


----------

